# OUT NOW — BBC Symphony Orchestra Discover £49 $49 €49 or FREE



## Spitfire Team (May 7, 2020)

A Symphonic Orchestra At Your Fingertips 
for £49 $49 49€ or *FREE*



LEARN MORE​


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

What amount of time does this countdown involve? I’ll check back then


----------



## Virtuoso (May 7, 2020)

Core Blimey! I hovered over the image and couldn't Discover any clues!


----------



## bryla (May 7, 2020)

Oh yeah, that was today. Forgot it was all about to change.


----------



## yiph2 (May 7, 2020)

Why are they making this thread when everyone knows what it is lmao


----------



## korgscrew2000 (May 7, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Why are they making this thread when everyone knows what it is lmao


I know, a screenshot of the full plug in is on the other thread!


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 7, 2020)

It's the 'it' that I don't understand. I'm not exactly sure to what that refers.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 7, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Why are they making this thread when everyone knows what it is lmao


Robots maybe?


----------



## TGV (May 7, 2020)

So the other thing was the announcement of this announcement? Is this announception?

Aha ...

It's time for HZ Braaaams!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

@Spitfire Team I’m hoping for some kind of low cost “Originals” version of BBCSO now. In the proprietary SA player. I have so much fun with your smaller, more affordable libraries. I have all the $29 stuff and it is so cool. My favorites are OPW and Lea Bertucci’s. Way out there stuff is inspirational. I hope you’re having fun with all the hype you’ve managed to create here and in other places. Enjoy!

Just leaving this here, as a means to kill time until the actual announcement:


----------



## bryla (May 7, 2020)

The long awaited stehgeiger library


----------



## korgscrew2000 (May 7, 2020)

Spitfire Team said:


>



Full plug in view here!





__





Spitfire Audio - "It's all about to change" - BBCSO Core / Discover


BBCSO Discovery. The name even fits. :) And here it is! The one who called it!



vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> In the proprietary SA player.


Confirmed!


----------



## Virtuoso (May 7, 2020)

Pssst - you spelled Discover wrong in the jpg! Or is it a cryptic clue that it only runs in DOS?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

It is a DOS Cover. A new MS DOS based player


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

May the Fourth: Star Wars Day

May the Seventh:






Spitfire Audio Day


----------



## Jeast (May 7, 2020)

This is so unnecessary @Spitfire Team 
Seriously ffs... This also shows how easy we, as humans, can be lured into getting hyped about stuff which we don’t fcking know what it is... Maybe they plan on launching a nuke on planet earth today which will change all. This advertisement shit is clearly showing we are not being taken serious (and why would we )


----------



## Piotrek K. (May 7, 2020)

> This advertisement shit is clearly showing we are not being taken serious (and why would we )



Good marketing is not based on logic, it's based on emotions. So say whatever you want, but their strategy is working. It resonates with people. The question is what comes after this teasing? Huge hooray or just another disappointment?


----------



## ReelToLogic (May 7, 2020)

I just want everyone to know that later today, when I know what this big announcement is all about, that I will post my reaction to it. I don't have any new information to share right now, but when I do, I will post about it here on this forum. If I knew what this game changing annoucement was all about, I would post my reaction to it right now. But I don't, so I can't make any useful comments at this time. But I assure you, when I do know what it's all about, I will share my thoughts with this forum. This post is just a placeholder, if you will, to build anticipation for my future post, which hopefully will include some actual information.


----------



## korgscrew2000 (May 7, 2020)

Piotrek K. said:


> Good marketing is not based on logic, it's based on emotions. So say whatever you want, but their strategy is working. It resonates with people. The question is what comes after this teasing? Huge hooray or just another disappointment?



Probably the latter.


----------



## bryla (May 7, 2020)

Haha they changed it to 'You won't find what it's called here.jpg'

So far nothing seems changed.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 7, 2020)

ReelToLogic said:


> I just want everyone to know that later today, when I know what this big announcement is all about, that I will post my reaction to it. I don't have any new information to share right now, but when I do, I will post about it here on this forum. If I knew what this game changing annoucement was all about, I would post my reaction to it right now. But I don't, so I can't make any useful comments at this time. But I assure you, when I do know what it's all about, I will share my thoughts with this forum. This post is just a placeholder, if you will, to build anticipation for my future post, which hopefully will include some actual information.


The suspense is killing me. Please, good people of VI-Control, post your reaction to ReelToLogic's announcement of the announcement post of his reaction. Or if you don't have a reaction, post your announcement of a future reaction or something like that.


----------



## Eptesicus (May 7, 2020)

Is that it? A new UI for BBCSO?


----------



## EgM (May 7, 2020)

Spitfire cloud subscription?


----------



## Wassim Samad (May 7, 2020)

*Spitfire Audio Tuning Fork*, your instruments have never been tuned at that level of perfection!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I’ll check back then


No I didn’t. Of course not. I repeatedly hit a key on my keyboard that has nothing on it. The ones next to it are F4 and F6. Brilliant marketing @Spitfire Team @christianhenson <3


----------



## nolotrippen (May 7, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


>


No GIF of the actual countdown going on right above this?


----------



## nolotrippen (May 7, 2020)

Yup, it's the 7th of May (somewhere) and the only thing that's changed is something is coming soon. Excuse me while I stifle a yawn.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

View attachment IMG_4584.mp4


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Yup, it's the 7th of May (somewhere) and the only thing that's changed is something is coming soon. Excuse me while I stifle a yawn.


Stifling a yawn AT the actual thread causing the yawn. Must have a lot of other way more interesting stuff to do then eh?


----------



## bryla (May 7, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


>


Metronome Productions?


----------



## Nico (May 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> View attachment IMG_4584.mp4


a collab with BBCSO and Radiohead?
that would actually make sense


----------



## Jeast (May 7, 2020)

ReelToLogic said:


> I just want everyone to know that later today, when I know what this big announcement is all about, that I will post my reaction to it. I don't have any new information to share right now, but when I do, I will post about it here on this forum. If I knew what this game changing annoucement was all about, I would post my reaction to it right now. But I don't, so I can't make any useful comments at this time. But I assure you, when I do know what it's all about, I will share my thoughts with this forum. This post is just a placeholder, if you will, to build anticipation for my future post, which hopefully will include some actual information.


Thank you sir! I just spat out my coffee.
How awesome would it be if everyone on this forum would respond exactly like this to the bllsht way of advertising by Spitfire. Now that I would call a change!


----------



## bryla (May 7, 2020)

Soooo.... who's gonna write about it in the '10 Pieces of Software that Changed the Way We Make Music' thread?


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 7, 2020)

OUT NOW!

A Symphonic Orchestra At Your Fingertips
for £49 $49 49€ or *FREE*



LEARN MORE​


----------



## Ashermusic (May 7, 2020)

Bravo Spitfire. Are the "longs" legato or just sustains?


----------



## tav.one (May 7, 2020)

Will there be an upgrade price from Discover to Core/Pro & from Core to Pro?


----------



## TGV (May 7, 2020)

Ah, that makes sense. Very tough competition for GPO and the likes.

Edit: wow, did you see the free tier (for Discover)? It's not for existing customers or so, no, it's for people who can't afford it. You only have to fill in a questionnaire (aka survey), by the looks of it. Very nice.


----------



## jaketanner (May 7, 2020)

Piotrek K. said:


> Good marketing is not based on logic, it's based on emotions. So say whatever you want, but their strategy is working. It resonates with people. The question is what comes after this teasing? Huge hooray or just another disappointment?


Agreed...and if SFA wasn't a great company that most people love and own, we all wouldn't be this excited or this concerned about the new announcement. Imagine if say Sonivox did this? Would we all be this enthused?...I wouldn't. LOL


----------



## LamaRose (May 7, 2020)

Could be wrong, but I believe SF would rather have the survey data and hand out this Freebie... a win-win offer.

And the day is still young... more to come.


----------



## jaketanner (May 7, 2020)

I know a lot of folks are annoyed at the marketing, but it's just that...marketing. Nothing wrong with creating a hype, the issue I personally had last time, was that it was a month long...this time was about a week...that is much more reasonable and within most business practices. However, how cool would it be to have something this big just be sprung on us with NO advance notice or hype? That would be a very cool surprise...although my guess is that by doing this, SFA has now halted anyone from buying anything new this past week in this anticipation. Makes sense...risky, but make sense. LOL


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 7, 2020)

Tempted, but I’ve been having a lot of problems with the originals series and audio drop outs.

apparently it’s a common issue.

has it been addressed with this latest release?


----------



## Scalms (May 7, 2020)

Very generous! Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2020)

Nico said:


> a collab with BBCSO and Radiohead?
> that would actually make sense


I filled out the form for the free offering. Field most inspiring artist: Tom Yorke. So this WILL happen. Thank me later


----------



## ReelToLogic (May 7, 2020)

Now that the annoucement has been made, I can officially post my reaction. And that is - Thank you, Spitfire! I'm looking forward to trying this out in 2 weeks! 

In all seriousness, I am a big fan of Spitfire libraries, of the owners, and of the generous spirit the company encourages through their LABS libraries and their interesting YouTube videos. They inspire a warm sense of community among composers and that attitude is just what the world needs right now.


----------



## christianhenson (May 7, 2020)

OK JOIN US LATER (I'll be on live chat for both of these premieres) 19.00BST


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 7, 2020)

Well, I filled out what seemed to be a form prepared by a forensic psychiatrist and should have the BBCSO Discover within 14 days, compliments of Spitfire and Dr. Freud 😂


----------



## Kery Michael (May 7, 2020)

This looks like a pretty good deal. I'm thinking that the Discover package (the lowest tier) would be a great sounding, supporting orchestra? Maybe for layering with EW? For $49, seems well worth it.

The major limiting factor looks like it comes with only one dynamic layer, according to the website.


----------



## emasters (May 7, 2020)

So as an owner of BBCSO, I have the Pro update available in the Spitfire Library Manager app. However, with the most recent Library Manager updates (v3.2.2 and v3.2.3) I'm having other issues with the Library Manger. Specifically, I am getting messages to repair Eric Whitacre choir and BT Phobos library. However, repairing doesn't eliminate the Library Manager errors (red explanation point). And yet, both products work fine. I'm concerned about running the BBCSO updates, given the erratic behavior with the Library Manager. I'm on High Sierra with no other issues. Was curious if anyone else is seeing this? I have a ticket into support, but am winding if it's unique to my system. Hmmm.....


----------



## Ledwick (May 7, 2020)

I was so excited about the affordable $50 version, then saw it only has 1 round robin and 1 velocity layer... Is 2 recordings per note too much to ask for even for $50? I mean other companies provide more than 1 round robin even in their entry level products. I think it goes to show, Spitfire doesn't even remotely care about providing an affordable product for lower income people (like some other companies). They're really just trying to hook people like drug dealers so that maybe one day you'll drop some big bucks on an actually usable library. Obviously, there is an element of business to every entry level library, but 1 rr isn't even pretending. It isn't even really a product... it's an advertisement.


----------



## ism (May 7, 2020)

Ledwick said:


> I was so excited about the affordable $50 version, then saw it only has 1 round robin and 1 velocity layer... Is 2 recordings per note too much to ask for even for $50? I mean other companies provide more than 1 round robin even in their entry level products. I think it goes to show, Spitfire doesn't even remotely care about providing an affordable product for lower income people (like some other companies). They're really just trying to hook people like drug dealers so that maybe one day you'll drop some big bucks on an actually usable library. Obviously, there is an element of business to every entry level library, but 1 rr isn't even pretending. It isn't even really a product... it's an advertisement.


Worth noting that its actually the “$50 or free” version.


----------



## axb312 (May 7, 2020)

Ledwick said:


> I was so excited about the affordable $50 version, then saw it only has 1 round robin and 1 velocity layer... Is 2 recordings per note too much to ask for even for $50? I mean other companies provide more than 1 round robin even in their entry level products. I think it goes to show, Spitfire doesn't even remotely care about providing an affordable product for lower income people (like some other companies). They're really just trying to hook people like drug dealers so that maybe one day you'll drop some big bucks on an actually usable library. Obviously, there is an element of business to every entry level library, but 1 rr isn't even pretending. It isn't even really a product... it's an advertisement.



Can be had for free after 14 days.

Not entirely sure what purpose it serves. From Don Bodin's first look, doesnt sound too good.

Anyhow, good luck to SFA on this new endeavor I guess...


----------



## avocado89 (May 7, 2020)

Ledwick said:


> I was so excited about the affordable $50 version, then saw it only has 1 round robin and 1 velocity layer... Is 2 recordings per note too much to ask for even for $50? I mean other companies provide more than 1 round robin even in their entry level products. I think it goes to show, Spitfire doesn't even remotely care about providing an affordable product for lower income people (like some other companies). They're really just trying to hook people like drug dealers so that maybe one day you'll drop some big bucks on an actually usable library. Obviously, there is an element of business to every entry level library, but 1 rr isn't even pretending. It isn't even really a product... it's an advertisement.


I am not even remotely excited about this release but to say Spitfire doesn't care or offer cheaper/free products - come on dude! I have created entire pieces from just the labs series - and I would wager a guess that not even a professional could tell I was using "free" sample libraries. I know that I have been vocal of my dislike of some of Spitfire's releases in the past, but to say something untrue about this awesome company is not cool. They are still a business, they need to pay their employees, and still make a profit. They are doing nothing wrong, skeezy or otherwise. So let's all remember that and take a deep breath, be positive and express a little bit of gratitude! Thanks SA for all you do!


----------



## wbacer (May 7, 2020)

Anyone know the URL for their live broadcast?
Found it


----------



## Ledwick (May 7, 2020)

I have 2 Originals libraries and neither is installed on my computer anymore, because their mic blends sound like they're underwater. Now they're offering an orchestra with 1 round robin. Maybe it's my personal opinion, but the shortcomings of SF affordable libraries seem intentionally implemented to force people to buy more expensive products. 

Off course this is partially every company's business model, but other companies provide more at their lowest tier, especially because some customers never leave the low income tier, so "entry level" to them, is all they have, and with 1 round robin, those people are much better off buying Nucleus or OE or anything else that is at least somewhat usable in their work. 

SF isn't being evil or anything, they're just missing the mark, focusing on tiered business models more than anything else... shades of EW. It's just my personal opinion, but like I said, my 2 Originals libraries won't be installed on my computer, nor will I buy their new 1 round robin version of an orchestra. But for a total of $110 for 3 products, what can you expect right? I guess I'm lucky each note is even sampled.

Their LABs series is great though, and an amazing contribution to the low income music scene. For that they should be commended for sure. So just get those, no need to spend 30 or 50 on a partially usable tease of another library. This is just from the perspective of a budget producer.


----------



## TomislavEP (May 7, 2020)

I'm an avid user of several SA products but their marketing always manages to leave me quite cold. Truth to be told, marketing was never one of my strong suits...

BBCSO Discover - 49$ or free. Considering the targeted audience and limited features, could they've just said "free" - as a gesture of goodwill and a gift to the community in these difficult times? This way its quite and I dare to say, somewhat unpleasantly obvious that there is a clear distinction not only between the editions themselves but also the possible users and their financial abilities.

I could compare this with the new initiative started by 8dio, called "On The House". Every once a while, they release some of their products that used to be commercial in the past as a free gift. Not only these are not limited in any way, but they also release newer editions of the same with even more features.

Although SA has undoubtedly brought us the brilliant LABS program, in my opinion, this was a perfect opportunity to go even a step further - to enable all enthusiasts out there a unique chance to work with a product that was made in accordance with their unprecedented high standard and stellar quality. This would be a truly game-changing move and indeed, a universal starting point.


----------



## toomanynotes (May 7, 2020)

never owned spitfire products. Might watch the video.


----------



## Jaap (May 7, 2020)

emasters said:


> So as an owner of BBCSO, I have the Pro update available in the Spitfire Library Manager app. However, with the most recent Library Manager updates (v3.2.2 and v3.2.3) I'm having other issues with the Library Manger. Specifically, I am getting messages to repair Eric Whitacre choir and BT Phobos library. However, repairing doesn't eliminate the Library Manager errors (red explanation point). And yet, both products work fine. I'm concerned about running the BBCSO updates, given the erratic behavior with the Library Manager. I'm on High Sierra with no other issues. Was curious if anyone else is seeing this? I have a ticket into support, but am winding if it's unique to my system. Hmmm.....



Hey Ed,

Click on the cogwheel and choose relocate library, it probably has the right location already straight away and just click ok and then this issue is sorted. Had the same, running the updates otherwise didnt give any problems at all.


----------



## BradHoyt (May 7, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Can be had for free after 14 days.
> 
> Not entirely sure what purpose it serves. From Don Bodin's first look, doesnt sound too good.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck to SFA on this new endeavor I guess...


Not sure what purpose? It's free, which means anyone can get into figuring out how to write for the orchestra for nothing. Not everything needs to cater solely to the experienced writer...


----------



## Noeticus (May 7, 2020)

Congratulations to both Christian and Paul on another great Spitfire event and product!!!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 7, 2020)

This is so very generous and such a great business move as well. Truly a universal starting point. Congrats! And thank you for the Pro update as well!



TomislavEP said:


> BBCSO Discover - 49$ or free. Considering the targeted audience and limited features, could they've just said "free" - as a gesture of goodwill and a gift to the community in these difficult times? This way its quite and I dare to say, somewhat unpleasantly obvious that there is a clear distinction not only between the editions themselves but also the possible users and their financial abilities.



And what about the BBCSO players that are all stuck at home without a job during these difficult times? Spitfire's libraries also pay royalties to the musicians that recorded them so the $49 is a way to not only cover the costs of downloading bandwidth, etc. but also to support these musicians that are living in very uncertain times of when they will be able to perform live again.


----------



## babylonwaves (May 7, 2020)

Hey guy,

as you might know, you can get Spitfire's BBCSO Discovery library for free when you go to their website and fill in a survey. That will work for the next 14 days.

I think it's a really nice effort and decided that I'll put together a free version of Art Conductor for Logic and Cubase to go along with it. All the details can be found here:









Free Expression Maps and Articulation Sets for Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra Discover


Free Cubase Expression Maps and Logic Articulation Sets For Spitfire BBCSO Discover




www.babylonwaves.com





Cheers, Marc


----------



## Technostica (May 7, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> as you might know, you can get Spitfire's BBCSO Discovery library for free when you go to their website and fill in a survey. That will work for the next 14 days.


The wording is that you will get it for free 14 days after applying for it not that it is only free for the next 14 days.


----------



## emasters (May 7, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> Click on the cogwheel and choose relocate library, it probably has the right location already straight away and just click ok and then this issue is sorted. Had the same, running the updates otherwise didnt give any problems at all.



Thanks for the suggestion! Will give it a try.


----------



## Billy Palmer (May 7, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> Hey guy,
> 
> as you might know, you can get Spitfire's BBCSO Discovery library for free when you go to their website and fill in a survey. That will work for the next 14 days.
> 
> ...



Amazing.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 7, 2020)

This morning I looked in the mirror. Still human. Walked outside. The sky is still blue and the grass is still green. My cat meowed, he still wants breakfast. So far everything seems normal. Going to add Spitfire's 'it's all about to change' announcement to the list of prophecies that didn't eventuate. Nostrodamus, Y2K, the Mayan Calendar apocalypse, Spitfire.


----------



## SergeD (May 7, 2020)

Sometimes I read some posts and would like to put a thumbs down 👎. I believe that having an orchestra for 50 bucks, which sounds like a top notch orchestra, it's great, even if it has minimal content.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 7, 2020)

SergeD said:


> Sometimes I read some posts and would like to put a thumbs down 👎. I believe that having an orchestra for 50 bucks, which sounds like a top notch orchestra, it's great, even if it has minimal content.


It's the teaser I was teasing, not the library or the offer, and all in light hearted jest, not mean spiritedness.

Edit: I sincerly apologise if I offended you or Spitfire. I do appreciate very much Spitfire's work as you can see here https://vi-control.net/community/threads/sample-developers-appreciation-thread.82000/post-4386228


----------



## storyteller (May 7, 2020)

Anybody hating on the product offering or hating on Spitfire needs a timeout and to be sent to the corner for bad behavior.

Seriously...
This isn’t a library for those who have the bigger libraries. Of course not! But it opens the door to new composers at the teeny tiny price of ... wait for it... F-R-E-E. And, if you feel generous or are impatient, pay them $50.
If you cannot get onboard with this generous gesture from Spitfire after your timeout, then you are also getting assigned an early bedtime for the next two weeks... No “but’s” child...


----------



## dcoscina (May 7, 2020)

I tried out Discover today. Pretty nice. Extremely light on resources. Great for sketching. I will download Core later tonight. 
As for the naysayers, name another $50 sample library that represents all instruments from the orchestra, has a uniform sound and a platform to move up to the larger versions. I don’t think one exists. 

I think this is a game changer for lots of people who want to pursue orchestral writing but don’t have the resources.


----------



## dreddiknight (May 7, 2020)

I'm amazed by the negativity and hostility on this forum sometimes.

It might not compete with other lower tier products in terms of round robins etc. BUT IT IS also FREE. 

I'm purely amateur and would pay £50 just because I can afford it, knowing that my contribution is helping those that can't.

Spitfire are not some evil corporation that are pedaling drugs. They are a business that has s bottom line and also an ethical stance on contributing to charities and the communities they care about. 

I see this as another aspect of that dual tension.

FFS...


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 7, 2020)

No hate, naysaying, negativity or hostility here. It is indeed a wonderful offer from a wonderful company. I was just making a silly joke about the "it's all about to change" line, not attacking the offer or Spitfire. Sorry again for the offence I have clearly caused.


----------



## dreddiknight (May 7, 2020)

Lode_Runner said:


> No hate, naysaying, negativity or hostility here. It is indeed a wonderful offer from a wonderful company. I was just making a silly joke about the "it's all about to change" line, not attacking the offer or Spitfire. Sorry again for the offence I have clearly caused.


Hey I'm not talking about you specifically, just s general aggressive vibe towards SF in general that impacts on my enjoyment of this forum and genuinely puzzles me...


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 7, 2020)

storyteller said:


> Anybody hating on the product offering or hating on Spitfire needs a timeout and to be sent to the corner for bad behavior.
> 
> Seriously...
> This isn’t a library for those who have the bigger libraries. Of course not! But it opens the door to new composers at the teeny tiny price of ... wait for it... F-R-E-E. And, if you feel generous or are impatient, pay them $50.
> If you cannot get onboard with this generous gesture from Spitfire after your timeout, then you are also getting assigned an early bedtime for the next two weeks... No “but’s” child...




Exactly - I just discovered the LABS two days ago and now this, for free -- I make pop music and have yet to really delve into the world of orchestration - this offering is a great way for me to get my proverbial feet wet and I truly appreciate it


----------



## jim2b (May 7, 2020)

Kudos, Spitfire!!!


----------



## TomislavEP (May 8, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> And what about the BBCSO players that are all stuck at home without a job during these difficult times? Spitfire's libraries also pay royalties to the musicians that recorded them so the $49 is a way to not only cover the costs of downloading bandwidth, etc. but also to support these musicians that are living in very uncertain times of when they will be able to perform live again.



As a professional musician and struggling composer from a small town in Croatia, I'm intimately aware of the general situation and even dare to say in a much more precarious position than members of the institution such as BBCSO or the employees of a company like SA. I was just commenting on a somewhat (IMO) unusual concept of free but not really the free product. Also, I never could quite piece together the unquestionable quality of Spitfire Audio products with their more recent marketing approach. Someone cleverly wrote earlier that we the users are the ones making all the fuss, but SA is definitely an instigator with the obvious reason. What I was (clumsily) trying to say earlier is that the possibility of getting streamlined, but all the same product made in accordance with their exceptional standards for free with no strings attached, would finally be a good enough reason for such dramatic announcements.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (May 8, 2020)

What happened to the instrumentalists ? Are they all still confined ?


----------



## Vik (May 8, 2020)

storyteller said:


> This isn’t a library for those who have the bigger libraries. Of course not!


Considering what a new computer or more RAM costs, being able to switch to a a lighter/super-light version of any of the instruments t seems like a brilliant option for anyone who from time to time find that the VIs they use eats so much memory and CPU power that things are aren't working smoothly anymore. I wish all my big libs had that option, which may be more useful than freezing/bouncing – since you still can edit stuff when using a lighter version of your VIs. 
Nice move.


----------



## EasterIslandStatue (May 8, 2020)

@christianhenson the Vibraphone and Crotales seems to be missing from the Core edition...






Both instruments are present in Paul's walkthrough video:


and also listed in the Core manual appendix as two of the included Core instruments (https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.n...als/3072/1588793913/BBCSOCore_Manual_v1.6.pdf)

If you see this post any chance you can look into this for us please? (One of the main reasons I finally pulled the trigger for Core was the tuned percussion, particularly the vibraphone as it sounded really nice in the walkthrough vid!)


----------



## tav.one (May 9, 2020)

I think the Discover should have been $49 or Free where the paid purchases contribute to COVID fund or something. Many that went free would have contributed for that purpose.


----------



## Mornats (May 9, 2020)

tav.one said:


> I think the Discover should have been $49 or Free where the paid purchases contribute to COVID fund or something. Many that went free would have contributed for that purpose.



You're probably right in that many people would have paid. However, the money you do pay for this helps pay the musicians who recorded in the orchestra. They're currently sat at home with no gigs at the moment. So it's helping out the Covid-19 situation in one sense.


----------



## jonathanwright (May 9, 2020)

Noticed there isn't an option to edit techniques in the core version.

The feature is mentioned in the manual.


----------



## muk (May 9, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Noticed there isn't an option to edit techniques in the core version.
> 
> The feature is mentioned in the manual.



Have you asked support about it? Would be a somewhat superficial limitation to leave it out in Core. Would be good to know though.


----------



## gpax (May 9, 2020)

tav.one said:


> I think the Discover should have been $49 or Free where the paid purchases contribute to COVID fund or something. Many that went free would have contributed for that purpose.


As Mornats already said, I would only add that these kinds of releases are planned and developed many months in advance, geared toward an economic plan during normal times. As such, this pared down BBCSO may also be sparing some employees their jobs at Spitfire right now. I think your intention is kind, though.

One possibility, for those of us who already own BBCSO (Pro), is to suggest a forum-based incentive of donating that $49 we won’t be spending anyway on Discover, to supporting either a charity or even another vendor here who might be struggling.


----------



## jonathanwright (May 9, 2020)

muk said:


> Have you asked support about it? Would be a somewhat superficial limitation to leave it out in Core. Would be good to know though.



Not yet, I'll drop them a line later.

It would seem an odd omission, as this library is a great 'lite' version for my laptop.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (May 9, 2020)

The technique editor is not in the Core version, the manual is in error and will be corrected.


----------



## EasterIslandStatue (May 9, 2020)

SpitfireSupport said:


> The technique editor is not in the Core version, the manual is in error and will be corrected.



Could you let me know if Vibraphone and Crotales will be re-instated into the Core edition?

As it's in Paul's Core Walkthrough video (as well as the manual) - I hope this means they will both still be added at some point soon?


----------



## paulthomson (May 9, 2020)

Hey all - thanks for all the great feedback!

vibraphone and crotales will be added back in - not sure what happened there!

thanks
Paul


----------



## EasterIslandStatue (May 9, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Hey all - thanks for all the great feedback!
> 
> vibraphone and crotales will be added back in - not sure what happened there!
> 
> ...



Ah amazing! Was worried for a moment they'd been moved to only the pro edition - thanks very much and am absolutely loving the Core edition so far!


----------



## muziksculp (May 9, 2020)

It would be very helpful to read more feedback from *BBCSO Core* owners. Thanks.


----------



## TomaeusD (May 9, 2020)

I finished downloading BBCSO Core and have been testing it out. The sounds are great, but I'm getting popping and crackling in Cubase 10.5 - apparently this has been a thing since the original was released. It shows 0-1% CPU usage for legato patches and still hearing some crackling. Never had this issue with any other plugin before except Noire in Kontakt.

EDIT: I can confirm this is only happening in Cubase 10.5 and not other DAWs.


----------



## Joulupukki (May 13, 2020)

This is a simple take-it-or-leave-it offer... no reason to philosophize about the SA marketing.


----------



## Will Wilson (May 17, 2020)

tav.one said:


> I think the Discover should have been $49 or Free where the paid purchases contribute to COVID fund or something. Many that went free would have contributed for that purpose.



Spitfire donate 1% of ALL profits to charity not just this library.


----------



## ptram (May 21, 2020)

Installed and tried the beautiful Discover!

Just a question, however: isn't UACC enabled to select techniques? It seems not to work here.

Paolo


----------



## Matt Damon (May 21, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Not sure what purpose? It's free, which means anyone can get into figuring out how to write for the orchestra for nothing. Not everything needs to cater solely to the experienced writer...



People can download Musescore for free and learn how to write for the orchestra too. Although, there is something to be said about learning to write for it via notation, under the assumption it will be played by real instruments, versus learning to write for via extremely-limited samples.

I'm not saying this specifically to crap on Discover by the way, I'm still waiting for the email to try it out, but I'm just saying the whole "don't criticize it because its free!" mentality that is common in this thread is nonsensical.

Just because something is free or cheap, doesn't make it worthwhile or useful.


----------



## mcalis (May 21, 2020)

storyteller said:


> Anybody hating on the product offering or hating on Spitfire needs a timeout and to be sent to the corner for bad behavior.
> 
> Seriously...
> This isn’t a library for those who have the bigger libraries. Of course not! But it opens the door to new composers at the teeny tiny price of ... wait for it... F-R-E-E. And, if you feel generous or are impatient, pay them $50.
> If you cannot get onboard with this generous gesture from Spitfire after your timeout, then you are also getting assigned an early bedtime for the next two weeks... No “but’s” child...


So basically: "anyone who disagrees with me is a child and should be told off?"

Admittedly, going to bed early has helped, so thanks I suppose... 

All jesting aside, couple of things:
+ I don't dislike the product, I don't dislike the idea, I don't dislike the people at Spitfire. What I dislike is their marketing which would have you believe that this product is the second coming of christ. Somehow Spitfire have also managed to gather such staunch defenders that any kind of criticism is almost always immediately dismissed.
+ It's not free. When Epic Games gave their Unreal 4 Engine away for free years ago, did they ask you to do a questionnaire first? Did they keep you from playing with the engine for 2 weeks before you could get it? No. It really is quite obvious from the questions in the questionnaire that Spitfire wants more of their customers data so they can market more effectively. It's fair play, but it's not free. They could've chosen to give it away no strings attached, but they didn't, and I have absolutely zero intentions of helping their marketing department which is by far the most annoying bit about spitfire.
+ The criticism that Spitfire releases new products before fixing old ones is all too often conveniently ignored by the worshippers (of which there are many).

Look, at the end of the day, if someone is helped by or happy with this product, I'm not going to try to take that away from anyone. But the presupposition that anything that's "free" should therefore also be free of criticism or that there aren't legitimate criticisms that can be leveled at SA, just rubs me the wrong way. In my mind, SA were a better company with better products when they were smaller and didn't have rose petals thrown at their feet for every utterance they made.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 21, 2020)

I don’t personally see filling out a questionnaire as making a product not “free”, or registering on a website.

I guess you can see requiring effort or giving information as expense, but to me, that is a stretch.

As for marketing hyperbole, that’s Just the time we live in. People trying to cut through the noise to use the bandwidth. It amuses me, but I don’t take it seriously enough to be annoyed.


----------



## mcalis (May 21, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I don’t personally see filling out a questionnaire as making a product not “free”, or registering on a website.
> 
> I guess you can see requiring effort or giving information as expense, but to me, that is a stretch.
> 
> As for marketing hyperbole, that’s Just the time we live in. People trying to cut through the noise to use the bandwidth. It amuses me, but I don’t take it seriously enough to be annoyed.


Don't get me wrong, it's completely fair play for them to ask you to fill out a questionnaire. They're a business, I get that. On the other hand, Performance Samples has a lot of freebies on their site, and they don't hold any of it hostage until you tell Jasper who your favorite youtuber is. 

The fact that you're asked to fill out a survey doesn't make the product any better or worse. That's the point I am trying to make. Because the argument "it's free so don't criticize it" is being thrown here, and that's the part I disagree with.

The product is the product. But let's not pretend that you aren't giving SA useful, valuable information that they will use for their marketing purposes (which, again, is entirely their prerogative). It's just not free if the recipient has to give something back in order to get the thing. 

Just to make this abundantly clear, it's not about the time investment, I'm not enough a twat to complain about that, it's that you're asked to trade valuable (to SA) information _and_ that they'll test your GAS/patience (which is notoriously weak for most of us here) by offering the paid version as shortcut. This is very clearly a marketing funnel to rake in the most possible purchases and reach a new customer base of beginners. And yes, they're a business so I don't fault them for doing any of that. What I fault them for is for pretending like they woke up one morning and decided to give this thing away for free out of the goodness of their hearts. This demonstrably isn't the case, yet they're marketing it that way and people seem to fall for it.


----------



## CT (May 21, 2020)

mcalis said:


> On the other hand, Performance Samples has a lot of freebies on their site



Not anymore....


----------



## Ashermusic (May 21, 2020)

mcalis said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's completely fair play for them to ask you to fill out a questionnaire. They're a business, I get that. On the other hand, Performance Samples has a lot of freebies on their site, and they don't hold any of it hostage until you tell Jasper who your favorite youtuber is.
> 
> The fact that you're asked to fill out a survey doesn't make the product any better or worse. That's the point I am trying to make. Because the argument "it's free so don't criticize it" is being thrown here, and that's the part I disagree with.
> 
> ...



Of course it isn't out of the goodness of their heart alone. Is there anybody over the age to 18 who would think it is?

But believe it or not, it is possible to do things that you thinks serve a public good while advancing your business. The two are not mutually exclusive.

The yardstick you should be using, just my opinion. is are you giving people who might not otherwise be able a chance you have something decent for free while giving others a chance to see if they maybe want the more expensive version? If you are, it's generous. The fact that it promotes good will for you, gives you some marketing info that may be helpful (and I think you overrate its value to Spitfire, they are already very successful) doesn't change that.

Now if you want to say, "despite the generosity of the offer, I don't think it sounds very good" well that I take no issue with. You are of course, free to criticize it, but for me, it would be muted, because I hold a $1000 library to a different standard than a free one or a $150 one. 

To me that's just common sense.


----------



## BradHoyt (May 21, 2020)

Matt Damon said:


> People can download Musescore for free and learn how to write for the orchestra too. Although, there is something to be said about learning to write for it via notation, under the assumption it will be played by real instruments, versus learning to write for via extremely-limited samples.
> 
> I'm not saying this specifically to crap on Discover by the way, I'm still waiting for the email to try it out, but I'm just saying the whole "don't criticize it because its free!" mentality that is common in this thread is nonsensical.
> 
> Just because something is free or cheap, doesn't make it worthwhile or useful.


It sounds like you're replying to an imaginary contrarian. I simply said "It's free, which means anyone can get into figuring out how to write for the orchestra for nothing." - This is a fact, not an opinion. I took no position on Discover, and made no reference Musescore. The only other thing I said was: "Not everything needs to cater solely to the experienced writer". This is merely common sense (unless you actually believe that everything in fact needs to be catered solely to the experienced writer).


----------



## StillLife (May 22, 2020)

We should be aware of the effect marketing can have on us. The thing is: in favouring one marketing above another, we may actually reduce that awareness. Companies market to distinquish themselves from similar companies. So, if for instance Fabfilter writes that some companies have sales and a lot of blabla, and they don't: that's marketing, that's establishing a brand, that's trying to make you feel good when buying their particular products. The outing may differ from Spitfire's, but the intention is the same. Nothing wrong with that intention, for any company. 
Then there is the quality of marketing. This is were Spitfire shines, as these threads make abundantly clear. They make ripples. They entertain. And then they still give away stuff for free (Labs and Discover) - that is brilliant marketing on many levels.


----------



## paulthomson (May 22, 2020)

Will Wilson said:


> Spitfire donate 1% of ALL profits to charity not just this library.



thanks Will - just to correct this slightly - it’s 1% of turnover - not profits. So it’s a significantly larger proportion of our profits than 1%.

stay safe everyone!

Paul


----------



## Will Wilson (May 22, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> thanks Will - just to correct this slightly - it’s 1% of turnover - not profits. So it’s a significantly larger proportion of our profits than 1%.
> 
> stay safe everyone!
> 
> Paul



There you go, even better than I thought! Spitfire get a lot of stick from people on this forum but it's stuff like this that sets them apart regardless of what people think of their marketing.


----------



## mcalis (May 22, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Of course it isn't out of the goodness of their heart alone. Is there anybody over the age to 18 who would think it is?
> 
> But believe it or not, it is possible to do things that you thinks serve a public good while advancing your business. The two are not mutually exclusive.


Given the general reaction, I would say a lot of people are under the impression that SA is doing this solely for the good of humanity with zero business interest behind it. You're right of course, the two aren't mutually exclusive. But the whole "everything is about to change" and Christian's deathbed quote makes me cynical about the whole thing. Objectively, it's probably a 50/50 balance between doing something nice and advancing their business, yet to me it comes across as though it's 80% business interest and 20% genuine goodwill. Could be just sour little old me of course, I'm happy to accept that possibility.



Ashermusic said:


> The yardstick you should be using, just my opinion. is are you giving people who might not otherwise be able a chance you have something decent for free while giving others a chance to see if they maybe want the more expensive version? If you are, it's generous. The fact that it promotes good will for you, gives you some marketing info that may be helpful (and I think you overrate its value to Spitfire, they are already very successful) doesn't change that.
> 
> Now if you want to say, "despite the generosity of the offer, I don't think it sounds very good" well that I take no issue with. You are of course, free to criticize it, but for me, it would be muted, because I hold a $1000 library to a different standard than a free one or a $150 one.
> 
> To me that's just common sense.



Fair enough. Far be it from me to say people shouldn't get a free library or that they shouldn't enjoy it, I'm just cynical about the ulterior motives behind releasing this product with all the fanfare that they did.




Will Wilson said:


> There you go, even better than I thought! Spitfire get a lot of stick from people on this forum but it's stuff like this that sets them apart regardless of what people think of their marketing.



Funny how that works, I very much have the opposite feeling, that they face almost no criticism at all.


----------



## CT (May 22, 2020)

mcalis said:


> Funny how that works, I very much have the opposite feeling, that they face almost no criticism at all.



This blows my mind. The odds of a Spitfire mention on this forum being in some way negative seem to be pretty significant.


----------



## MGdepp (May 22, 2020)

Uh ... what did they say about people bragging with their good deeds?


----------



## Will Wilson (May 22, 2020)

mcalis said:


> Funny how that works, I very much have the opposite feeling, that they face almost no criticism at all.



I think you would be hard pressed to find a single thread about Spitfire without someone adding something negative.


----------



## mcalis (May 22, 2020)

miket said:


> This blows my mind. The odds of a Spitfire mention on this forum being in some way negative seem to be pretty significant.





Will Wilson said:


> I think you would be hard pressed to find a single thread about Spitfire without someone adding something negative.



Oh, absolutely there are comments in every spitfire thread that offer criticisms. I'm not saying they don't exist, I'm saying they're not being taken seriously or - as you've both demonstrated - taken as something negative. As far as blowing minds goes, this right here blows _my _mind. Being critical does not equal being negative, yet it often seems that being critical of Spitfire is seen as being negative. Why?

My cynical guess is that it has to do with brand loyalty.

Serious question to both of you, do you think I'm being negative toward SA here? Because I don't recall saying that the product sucks, or that the company sucks, or that people who get this product suck. My gripe is solely with the marketing.


----------



## CT (May 22, 2020)

I think you're just getting tied up in semantics, honestly.


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 22, 2020)

I am just impressed by the quality of what you can get for apps that you can choose to not spend any cash. BBC Discover, Garageband, Musescore, DaVinci resolve, and many more wonderful apps. Spitfire seems to place a wonderful VST that you do not have to spend any money on. A wonderful way to enter into the world of VST and orchestra.


----------



## StillLife (May 22, 2020)

mcalis said:


> Given the general reaction, I would say a lot of people are under the impression that SA is doing this solely for the good of humanity with zero business interest behind it. You're right of course, the two aren't mutually exclusive. But the whole "everything is about to change" and Christian's deathbed quote makes me cynical about the whole thing. Objectively, it's probably a 50/50 balance between doing something nice and advancing their business, yet to me it comes across as though it's 80% business interest and 20% genuine goodwill. Could be just sour little old me of course, I'm happy to accept that possibility.



I seriously doubt many people here (if any) are under THAT impression. If Spitfire did not make good money, there wouldn't be a LABS, a Discover, nor a Tundra. 
I just cannot get why people get so hung up on the marketing of developers here. Everyone markets. Just enjoy the bit of hype (keeps the market alive), or let it be. To rephrase Jay: maybe its not that serious a topic to get annoyed about.


----------



## Anders Wall (May 22, 2020)

mcalis said:


> My gripe is solely with the marketing.


You are not alone.
I can assure you that there's at least one more person out there who thinks like you.

I on the other hand sometimes have a laugh at marketing and other times I raise my eyebrow and say "hey that's kind of clever"...

Re: Discovery
Here's how I see the change of game.
Looking at your picture you look as white as I am.
You wear glasses, like I do (not on the picture... vanity :O )
I think you might call us privileged in both colour, gender and I can only speak for myself in some sort of economic well being... I really can't complain.

Not every kid in town can afford glasses or orchestral samples, some can't even afford food.
Will those people have a computer modern enough to run the needed programs?
Will they explore orchestral music?
Do they even care?
I don't know.
But who am I to say that they are not allowed to wander down the rabbit hole and explore this world?

This is really a generous offer not only Spitfire but also from the BBC.
I'd go out on a limb to say that this is in the core of public service.
To deliver to only one person, if needed. Still that person have as much value as the other 99.9%.
And who knows, perhaps in a few years time we see a shift in who's composing for media.

That would be really really scary, because that would mean that I have gear up so that I still get some work. Between you me I really do hope to be around when that day comes.

Best,

Anders


----------



## MGdepp (May 22, 2020)

CatOrchestra said:


> I am just impressed by the quality of what you can get for apps that you can choose to not spend any cash. (...) Garageband,


That would be true, if you build your hackintosh. Otherwise, it is BS.


----------



## StillLife (May 22, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> That would be true, if you build your hackintosh. Otherwise, it is BS.


Well, then I guess nothing is free, because it all runs on electricity that you have to pay for...


----------



## MGdepp (May 22, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Well, then I guess nothing is free, because it all runs on electricity that you have to pay for...


Some people watch, but never see ...


----------



## toomanynotes (May 22, 2020)

Is this for one finger composers? I can stretch to 2 fingers if i'm pushed...or is it for Composers who can actually orchestrate?


----------



## korgscrew2000 (May 22, 2020)

toomanynotes said:


> Is this for one finger composers? I can stretch to 2 fingers if i'm pushed...or is it for Composers who can actually orchestrate?



Real composers have a dedicated orchestrator. Just plonk the keys anywhere, collaborate, give it to the orchestrator and it's an Oscar winning score.


----------



## toomanynotes (May 22, 2020)

korgscrew2000 said:


> Real composers have a dedicated orchestrator. Just plonk the keys anywhere, collaborate, give it to the orchestrator and it's an Oscar winning score.


that's totally true in the last 10-15 yrs


----------



## jbuhler (May 22, 2020)

toomanynotes said:


> that's totally true in the last 10-15 yrs


People have been making this claim—that it’s the orchestrators and arrangers that have the real talent—almost from the moment music departments became a thing shortly after the coming of sound. I think they imported the sentiment from Broadway.


----------



## muk (May 23, 2020)

korgscrew2000 said:


> Real composers have a dedicated orchestrator. Just plonk the keys anywhere, collaborate, give it to the orchestrator and it's an Oscar winning score.



Coming fall it will be even easier. Just buy the Eastwest Hollywood Opus Edition, and the included orchestrator will 'assist you in creating award-winning compositions within seconds'!


----------



## korgscrew2000 (May 23, 2020)

muk said:


> Coming fall it will be even easier. Just buy the Eastwest Hollywood Opus Edition, and the included orchestrator will 'assist you in creating award-winning compositions within seconds'!




Hey! They stole my idea!


----------



## Ashermusic (May 23, 2020)

There are film and TV composers who are perfectly capable orchestrators who use orchestrators because of time demands.

There are film and TV composers who are not perfectly capable orchestrators who use orchestrators because they are not.

I know a goodly number of both. The directors and producers who hire them don’t care which they are.


----------



## korgscrew2000 (May 23, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> There are film and TV composers who are perfectly capable orchestrators who use orchestrators because of time demands.
> 
> There are film and TV composers who are not perfectly capable orchestrators who use orchestrators because they are not.
> 
> I know a goodly number of both. The directors and producers who hire them don’t care which they are.



I know! It was just an "in" joke.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 23, 2020)

Within seconds? Thank god. For a moment I thought I might have to spend _a minute or more_ just to write an award-winning composition.


----------



## Matt Damon (May 24, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> People have been making this claim—that it’s the orchestrators and arrangers that have the real talent—almost from the moment music departments became a thing shortly after the coming of sound. I think they imported the sentiment from Broadway.



Notice that you didn't say they were wrong tho



Land of Missing Parts said:


> Within seconds? Thank god. For a moment I thought I might have to spend _a minute or more_ just to write an award-winning composition.



It's a total mystery why civilization is collapsing


----------



## Ashermusic (May 25, 2020)

Anyone know why it isn't seeing my saved presets?


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 26, 2020)

_BUT_... is it the right choice for YOU? (posted today on YT)


----------



## nolotrippen (May 26, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Within seconds? Thank god. For a moment I thought I might have to spend _a minute or more_ just to write an award-winning composition.




Are those SMPTE timecode seconds?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 26, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Are those SMPTE timecode seconds?


Drop-frame, since those frames can add up to minutes. And every minute that I'm not not writing award-winning music, I'm losing money.


----------

